# Droit jours congés décès



## Chris72 (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
Ai-je droit à un jours de congés pour décès d’un grands-parents de mon conjoint ?
Merci


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Août 2022)

Bonsoir 

Sinceres condoléances à vous et votre famille 

Non légalement vous n avez pas le droit à 1 jours 

Ça aurait  été un grand parents a vous même vous auriez eu droit a 1 jours


----------



## Chris72 (24 Août 2022)

😌Merci. C’est bien se sue j’avais vu car c’est pas un ascendant direct. Merci pour votre repose .


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Août 2022)

Voilà c est tout à fait ça 

Vos PE peuve quand même être conciliant et vous accorder un jour que vous déduirez par le calcul cours de cassation ou si ils sont sympa peuvent aussi vous offrir ce jour


----------



## nounoucat1 (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour sincères condoléances ! Demandez un jour de congé sans solde a vos PE. Normalement ils peuvent comprendre.


----------



## Griselda (25 Août 2022)

Sincères condoléances.


----------

